# Betty Cooper?????



## smoke665 (Jan 21, 2022)

If you're as old as I am then you know Betty Cooper was the original object of Archie's childhood affections. If you don't, well we're probably on different wave lengths entirely. I've been on a kick with Pop Art exploration in PS. I've used techniques and tools within PS that I truthfully have never used before. I'm grateful for the knowledge, as some of them I won't be forgetting to use in the future. Anyhow took this last year thought it would work well for a "Comic Book" effect, my first attempt at this style of editing. Enjoy



Little Betty by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## terri (Jan 22, 2022)

You're lucky to have this willing model!   She looks great!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 22, 2022)

It's a cool, fun shot. Nicely done, I think.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 22, 2022)

I mentioned this in the post, but maybe should have spelled it out better. This was one of a Valentine's Series shot last year, I tried to find the original TPF listing but it evaded me. The one posted here is a rework of that original as a Pop Art Comic Book Effect.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 22, 2022)

Nice shot.....


----------



## mndmeld (Jan 27, 2022)

This is awesome!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2022)

Cool shot.

The original may be victim of the big hack.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 27, 2022)

snowbear said:


> Cool shot.
> 
> The original may be victim of the big hack.



The original was posted last year, and was better by far. This was a learning experiment to emulate a "comic book" halftone effect. A process that needs a lot of refinement yet.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 29, 2022)

That's a fantastic shot!


----------

